

Ask HN: HN-style community sites for advertising/marketing and biz dev? - nedwin

I've found the Hacker News community really helpful in a lot of ways and am often asking aloud "I wonder if there is a site like this for x community to congregate in".&#60;p&#62;At the moment I am specifically looking for something in the advertising industry but I have also been looking for something for up and coming film/tv writers and producers.&#60;p&#62;Any help much appreciated!
======
mschaecher
<http://www.undrln.com/> Don't frequent it but just new it existed

~~~
mschaecher
Should note it is very new too I believe

